# Entmoot Versus Suggestion Box?



## YayGollum (May 2, 2003)

just a little thing. From what I can see, there's not much of a difference between this section and that Entmoot section. Or should the little description things just be changed a little?

Oh, Whoops! Also ---> Isn't that Annals Of The Something Or Other section pretty much what I've been hearing people talking about that's having to do with a more serious section for superly deep thoughts about LOTR type stuff? I hope you people know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Lantarion (May 2, 2003)

Entmoot:


> Comments, suggestions, discussions, and deliberations, about recent news and announcements, and what you like, dislike, or would like to see at THETOLKIENFORUM.com.


Suggestion Box:


> Have a suggestion, comment, or even complaint? Start a thread, with a detailed outline of your suggestion, comment, or even complaint, and it will be discussed, deliberated, and dealt with in a constructive manner.


I think that Entmoot is a more general place to do what is done in the SB; "What you like, dislike, or would like to see at TTF", as opposed to the above description of the SB.. I think there is a distinctive difference.. Oh well.


----------



## YayGollum (May 2, 2003)

Hm. Well, you can see why some crazy person might ever be wondering about that, right? The descriptions are a lot alike. Or is it especially difficult to edit the little description thingys? It seems to me to be that any thread that's been made here would work just as well in the Entmoot section. oh well. just wondering. *hides*


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 5, 2003)

> Well, you can see why some crazy person might ever be wondering about that, right?



I can see it.

Especially when the SB does indeed have the same fuction as Entmoot.

It does! 

The only questio now is:
Did SB go the way of Entmoot, or was it always the way of Entmoot?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 5, 2003)

Huh. I never noticed how the Stuff And Bother section was very similar to the Entmoot section. sorry for the confusion. oh well. Looks like the answer to my question was ---> Who cares? or ---> No, we won't change things! Never ask again!


----------



## Niniel (Jun 6, 2003)

Confusion, confusion.... Entmoot and SB are of course very much alike, and I think it might be a good suggestion to remove one of them, since this causes some confusion.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2003)

Entmoot is a more vague place to talk about problems and/or advancements; the Sugestion Box (SB = Suggestion Box; S&B = Stuff and Bother, Yay. ) is more hands-on, where members can truly demand or suggest the changing of forum aspects.
I don't think Entmoot serves a teribly important cause either, though..


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2003)

Whoops! This section is new! I've seen some people abbreviate Stuff And Bother with an SB. oh well. I still say that the descriptions should be changed a little to make the two places sound different. I always thought that the Entmoot section would be the place for threadses like this. Nothing really made me think that one was more informal than the other. oh well. Doesn't look like too many people especially mind. *sniff*


----------



## Talierin (Jun 6, 2003)

I say we change this section to Entmoot, but leave the description, move all the threads from old Entmoot into here, and get rid of old Entmoot


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2003)

That works for me. Looks like this section is already acting informal every now and then. Not a huge deal.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talierin_
> I say we change this section to Entmoot, but leave the description, move all the threads from old Entmoot into here, and get rid of old Entmoot.


Wooah, winds of change!
Sounds good to me, though.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jun 7, 2003)

Hmm . . . I think WM made this section specifically because he did NOT want people complaining about the forum in the Entmoot section. This forum was made for a specific purpose: a place for members who are discontent to let others know why.

However, I could be very wrong.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 7, 2003)

Well that wouldn't change, Nenya; what Tal is saying is that we get rid of the curent Entmoot and change the name of the SUggestion Box to 'Entmoot'.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jun 7, 2003)

I know, but my point is, if WM had wanted that, he'd have just told people to post their complaints in Entmoot and wouldn't have bothered to make this forum.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 7, 2003)

Well, I always saw Entmoot as a place to ask questions to the administration and I use this more for ideas and complaining. . . 

Before I would also do complaints and suggestions in Ent, but now that we have two I divide. . . I like Tal's idea, however. It does seem a bit much to have two. . .


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 8, 2003)

It looks like combining would work for you people. Yay. If it doesn't, then you could still go with my original idea.  just change the little description thingses so this place is just for suggesting things and that place is just for the other stuff.


----------

